# Easter Arrow London-York Apr 6-7



## zigzag (9 Mar 2012)

hi there,

anyone interested in joining my easter arrow team? starting from London bridge, then following LEL2013 route up to Thirsk and retracing back to York. total ~440km in 24hrs. the ride would start at 9am on the 6th. currently I have a team of three and can accommodate another two willing riders. average speed would be around 14mph - it's a very flat route, so won't be a problem. highlights - riding over humber bridge at 2am and a very social breakfast at Punchbowl pub in York, where all Arrow teams meet.
so, if you want to join, let me know by sunday (11th) - i'll be submitting the forms at the end of next week. entry fee: £2

oh, the team name - "Southern Softies"


----------

